
Is 4 GB the Limit for the Raspberry Pi 4? - ipeev
https://hackaday.com/2019/06/25/is-4gb-the-limit-for-the-raspberry-pi-4/
======
Aissen
I'd agree with the hackaday commenters that this seems like they considered
putting eMMC (or any kind of flash) storage on the high-end board. Would have
been nice considering the reliability of most microSD cards.

~~~
dividuum
Relevant:
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1484362#p...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=1484362#p1484362)

~~~
ac29
"Nope, personal experience. SD cards have wear leveling, EMMC generally
doesn't, so if using them for the same thing, the EMMC will fail first.
depends on the FS." \- An Engineer at Rasberry Pi.

Anyone comment on that?

~~~
imtringued
Average users aren't running out of write cycles. SD cards usually corrupt
themselves and can be reflashed multiple times before they become physically
unusable. If you are willing to pay a premium then you can get a more reliable
brand but there are no guarantees that the specific model you bought is
reliable. Usually corruption happens in combination with sketchy micro USB
cables and power adapters (micro USB compatibility isn't actually a great
benefit). Smartphones have batteries so the only thing that matters is that
the average power sent to the battery exceeds the discharge rate. A temporary
voltage drop for a fraction of a second can ruin the stability of your SBC and
corrupt the SD card in the process. eMMC is non replaceable, therefore it has
to be more resistant against power loss. Corrupting eMMC can turn the entire
device into a paperweight.

~~~
blackflame7000
It 100% comes from not enough amps from a power supply. The Pi will run on
less than 2000ma but at some point you are going to start getting transistor
level bit flips not unlike a CPU that is overclocked too high. Things like
cell phone chargers also appear to work but simply cant supply a consistent
current under load because they were never designed to

------
pcwalton
They will need to offer a 64-bit kernel then. It's unfortunate that even the
newest Raspbian for the Pi 4 is still 32-bit, both kernel and userland.

~~~
dividuum
Not necessarily: Physical memory and virtually addressable memory are two
different things. See for example
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension).
Not sure how that works on the Pi though.

~~~
nickcw
ARM does support LPAE and I think the linux kernel does too for ARM:
[https://lwn.net/Articles/415190/](https://lwn.net/Articles/415190/)

I've never seen it in use though!

------
coldtea
Anything a little more upscale but similar in spirit to the Pi 4?

E.g. at around $100 or $200?

~~~
berbec
Nano Pi T4 $109 [1]

6-core, 64-bit, 4GB ram, EMMC, GbE, Wifi5 (AC), HDMI 2.0 (4k), USB3

Best software besides Rasberry I've seen is from these guys. Great build
quality too.

1:
[https://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&...](https://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69&product_id=225&sort=p.price&order=DESC)

------
bitwize
Given all the efforts to cram Visual Studio Code onto the Pi (because kids
learning the basics of programming need a "modern" development environment),
an 8 GiB Pi would actually make that practical.

~~~
joezydeco
I cross-compile to ARM all day long. The idea of editing and building on the
target completely eludes me. I guess I shouldn't worry - it's job security.

~~~
bitwize
Not everybody uses the Pi for IoT. It was originally intended to be a child's
primary computer and an educational tool. Being able to do useful programming
work on the Pi itself is an important use case.

~~~
joezydeco
Then why wasn't that ready with version 1?

You're correct that it was _originally_ an edu tool. It isn't anymore.

~~~
bitwize
It still is, albeit that's not its only use. Your assumption that no one
should ever need to write or compile code on the Pi is wrong on its face.

